# Anyone want some nickel-plated .308 casings?CLOSED



## Royce Meritt (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi.  I posted over on the classified section looking for some nickel-plated .308 cal. shell casings for bullet pens.  I can not find any locally and on-line I would need to order 100 casings.  I need about 20 myself.  It was suggested that I explore a group purchase.


So far, the best price I've found is $28.89/100 plus shipping.  I figure I could purchase 100 casings.  For $7.00 each I will get the casings, repackage in lots of 20 and send to you.







Anyone interested?  I'll do the "leg work".


----------



## clewless (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll buy a batch.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that 7.00 for each caseing or 7.00 for 20?

Nolan


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 11, 2006)

Royce

You may want to check out www.midwayusa.com  Their price is $27.49 for 100 nickel 308 win. cases.  They also offer boxes of 20, but they add $3.00 for orders under $25.00.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll take 20, what about postage?


----------



## PenPauli (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll take 20 also.


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 11, 2006)

If it's $7.00 for 20 I'll take a set.

Steve


----------



## gerryr (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd take a set.


----------



## hazegry (Apr 12, 2006)

I will take a set also


----------



## Skye (Apr 12, 2006)

Ditto, I'll take 20.


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 12, 2006)

Just to clarify...

That would be $7.00 for 20 casings.  That should be enough $$ to pay both the shipping cost to get the casings to me and the postage to get 20 casings from me to you.

According to my count there are 8 of us in so far.  Hopefully we can get 1 or 2 more and have 10 orders for 20 casings.  At any rate, sometime in the next day or so I will get 200 nickel-plated .308 shell casings ordered and comtact each of you to tell you where to send you $7.00.  Thanks everyone.

Royce


----------



## airrat (Apr 12, 2006)

put me in for 20


----------



## Monty (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh why not. Put me down for 20 also. Are you sure you can do it for $7 including shipping to us? Will you accept PayPay? What about the PayPal charges?


----------



## Nolan (Apr 12, 2006)

I will take a set
nolan


----------



## hombre4 (Apr 12, 2006)

Put me in for 20.


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 12, 2006)

Hmmm...

This has taken on a bit more of a "life of its own" than I was anticipating.  We now have 12 people interested in 20 casings each.  I was originally hoping I could find 4 people to go in with me so I could order 100.  We blew right past that.  Then I was hoping for 10 people so I could order 200.  We are well on our way to 15 people so I can order 300.  Don't panic (he says to himself).  I'm going to wait a couple more days before I order any nickel-plated casings to see how many I should order.  I promise, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Monty (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm in no rush. Just keep us posted. Be sure to check all your costs so you don't short change yourself in the long run


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 12, 2006)

Put me down for 20.


----------



## jlindholm70 (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish you'd done this last Friday. I just ordered a batch of 308, 30-06, and 300 win mag from Midway Saturday.  I'll have to remember this next time I go to order brass. []


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree, no rush, and no biggee if you want to scale this back.  Also, please be sure you get the shipping to us correct so you don't lose any money in this deal.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## lwalden (Apr 12, 2006)

Put me in for 20- Thanks.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 12, 2006)

Royce, are these primerless?? Very important to me []


----------



## gerryr (Apr 12, 2006)

If he's buying them from someplace like Midway, they won't have primers.


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, they will be primerless.


----------



## haydensimons (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd like 20 if you haven't ordered yet.


----------



## clewless (Apr 13, 2006)

Can someone who has worked with the .308 tell me the nominal diameter?

Thanks


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 13, 2006)

OK.  Looks like we have 15 people in on the casings.  That puts us up to ordering 300 nickel-plated casings (15 sets of 20 casings).  Unless we get 5 more signed up in the next day or so I will get some ordered.  I'll be in touch with each of you to let you know where to send your money.  I think we will be able to stay at the $7.00/20 casings figure.  I'll be in touch.

Royce


----------



## jlindholm70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Joe, I'm not too sure which diameter you want, mouth ID, mouth OD or butt diameters, but the slimline pen tip fits the OD of a .30 casing perfectly.  If you haven't tried a bullet pen before, here's how I do it:

In order to get the pen tube to fit the ID, I use an aluminum arrow (2018=20/64 OD with a .018 wall thickness) to glue the tube into and then the arrow is usually a press fit (it can be tight, but a gentle nudge with a hammer does the trick)into the case. The best way I found to insure the tube remains straight from mouth to butt is to run a 5/16 drill bit down from the mouth to the butt and stop about 1/16th short of drilling clear through the case.  There is a shoulder on the inside of the case that runs up from the butt about 1/4 inch so this will give your arrow "shim" a perfect alignment every time.  You'll need to fabricate a holder of some sort that won't crush or mar the outside of the case while you drill the case out.  I use a piece of wood scrap with a 1/2 hole drilled through it and then cut the piece in half so the two pieces can hold the case in a vise while you drill.  I then come back through the butt end with a 1/4 inch bit to bore the primer pocket out so the pen mechanism will fit down through it. I don't bore completely through the case with the 5/16 bit because that cuts off too much of the case size and type that is stamped into the butt.  Some people like to see what size case they have.

If you want to use a European pen kit, then a 338 Win Mag case works perfectly, but I use two sizes of arrows, the 20/18 and a 21something or other that the 2018 slides very easily into.  I can't remember which size off the top of my head right now. The rest of the assembly is virtually the same except I use a 11/32 drill bit instead of the 5/16.  Of course you could glue your pen tube up in wood and turn it down to fit the mouth of the case, but I've found the arrows to work well and are faster for me to use.  Clear as mud?


----------



## alparent (Apr 13, 2006)

How about shipping to Canada?


----------



## hombre4 (Apr 13, 2006)

How about some of the regular brass casings as well.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll take 20 if there's room.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 13, 2006)

Alright, I'm in... 20 casings please, and thanks!


----------



## hazegry (Apr 16, 2006)

is this still on? I am not try to rush you Royce just curious


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 18, 2006)

Still on.  I'll make the final arrangements in the next day or 2 and contact each of you.

I'll check on shipping to Canada.  Not sure of the postage requirements.

Brass casings are easy to find.  There are at least 4 places I can buy brass casings locally.  Any gun shop, sporting goods store, etc. may have them.


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

For some reason I can never find used shells localy, just new ones. I think I just dont know the good-ol-places to look.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royce Meritt_
> <br />
> I'll check on shipping to Canada.  Not sure of the postage requirements.


Royce, No need to check Cad shipping for me - I have a US address you can ship to.


----------



## Monty (Apr 22, 2006)

So Royce, what's the status on the buy?????


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 24, 2006)

OK everyone, sorry for the delay.  Sometimes life gets in the way of the fun stuff.  

At any rate, I placed the order for the nickel-plated .308 casings this afternoon.  I had to raise the price from $7.00 per 20 casings to $7.50 per 20 casings.  I forgot that I would need to buy an envelope of some sort for each of your shipments.  

I will email each of you with the address to send your payment.  PLease reply to my email with your mailing address.


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 24, 2006)

E-Mail just sent!

Steve


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royce Meritt_
> <br />OK everyone, sorry for the delay.  Sometimes life gets in the way of the fun stuff.


I know firsthand how hectic things can get.
Email sent with requested info.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2006)

Also just e-mailed.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />For some reason I can never find used shells localy, just new ones. I think I just dont know the good-ol-places to look.



Gun shows are a pretty good source of used casings.


----------



## pssherman (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />For some reason I can never find used shells localy, just new ones. I think I just dont know the good-ol-places to look.


Skye,
What size and how many are you looking to get? I get mine from ebay usually in lots of 50 to 100. Still have plenty, haven't had much time in the shop.

Paul in AR


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Royce, still waiting for your email[]


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I sent off an email to everyone who wanted in on the nickel-plated .308 casings.  Fire back an email to me with your mailing address and I will get them ready to go as soon as I receive the casings.  Thanks everyone.

Royce


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 24, 2006)

Just sent an email or two.

Thanks, Royce


----------



## Mikey (Apr 25, 2006)

Quick dumb question here. What pen kits will work with the 308 casings? Are they regular slimlines, or do I need the Euros? (probably getting in on the CSUSA other pen buy and ned the info)


----------



## gerryr (Apr 25, 2006)

Standard slimline parts fit perfectly.


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 25, 2006)

I use Slimlines.  There probably are others that work as well but the slimlines work for me.  I drill out the primer end of the casing, build up a couple of thin strips of masking tape on the brass tube to fit the primer end and neck end of the casing (to keep the brass tube centered in the casing) and glue tube in casing with poly glue.  I like the expansion quality of the poly glue to fill up the casing.  Others have different techniques but this seems to work for me.

Royce


----------



## hazegry (Apr 25, 2006)

royce can you e-mail me what you need from me? hazegry@yahoo.com


----------



## Monty (Apr 27, 2006)

Checks in the mail. (I know, you've heard that before)[][}][][}][]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 27, 2006)

What Monty said.


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 27, 2006)

hazegry:

I will email you with the information you need when I get home tonight.  Thanks.

Royce


----------



## Royce Meritt (Apr 28, 2006)

Just to keep you updated...

Got the casings yesterday.  I am in the process of re-packaging them into lots of 20.  The first few sets will go out in the mail today.  Keep those checks rolling in!  I'll have your casings out to you in the next couple of days.

Royce


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 28, 2006)

Sound good, thanks.


----------



## Skye (Apr 28, 2006)

Shoot me an email again with the mailing addy. I'm killing my bank account and staring another. Paypal, online banking, visa card and all that are not set up yet.


----------



## Royce Meritt (May 1, 2006)

Sent out a few more batches of the casings on Friday.  Sorry, didn't get any in the mail on Saturday.  I'll get a few more in the mail this afternoon.  If you don't get yours in the next day or two be patient.  I'll get them all out very soon.  Just keeping you all in the loop.  

Royce


----------



## Huzzah (May 1, 2006)

No worries, they come when they come.  Thanks for the update though.



> _Originally posted by Royce Meritt_
> <br />Sent out a few more batches of the casings on Friday.  Sorry, didn't get any in the mail on Saturday.  I'll get a few more in the mail this afternoon.  If you don't get yours in the next day or two be patient.  I'll get them all out very soon.  Just keeping you all in the loop.
> 
> Royce


----------



## lwalden (May 1, 2006)

Royce- Got mine today- thanks much for putting this together.


> _Originally posted by Royce Meritt_
> <br />Sent out a few more batches of the casings on Friday.  Sorry, didn't get any in the mail on Saturday.  I'll get a few more in the mail this afternoon.  If you don't get yours in the next day or two be patient.  I'll get them all out very soon.  Just keeping you all in the loop.
> 
> Royce


----------



## Monty (May 2, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks for your time and the effort for the buy.


----------



## Skye (May 2, 2006)

I still havent gotten an email with the mailing address.


----------



## Skye (May 2, 2006)

someone just sent it to me. Sending it out asap.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (May 2, 2006)

Are there any left? I finally have extra money to spend.

Brian


----------



## Royce Meritt (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FireMedic4Christ_
> <br />Are there any left? I finally have extra money to spend.
> 
> Brian



Sorry Brian, all spoken for.  I almost let so many people in on this that I didn't have any left for myself.

Royce


----------



## MDWine (May 2, 2006)

Got my casings last night, but didn't have much computer time to thank you.  They look great, I hope I can get a crack at them soon!
Thanks!


----------



## Texas Taco (May 8, 2006)

Just heard that mine arrived this afternoon, can't wait to get home in the morning to check'em out.  Royce, thanks for making this happen.


----------



## melogic (May 9, 2006)

Maybe someone could do a tutorial on making a pen from shell casings? I think it would be nice.


----------



## Mikey (May 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for doing this buy. I got mine in the mail several days ago and just had a chance to cut away the bubble wrap and check these things out. VERY NICE! Can't wait until I figure out how to make one of these pens.[]

Also, i noticed that the postage was a bit more than i would have expected. If the postage fell short from what I sent, I would be happy to forward a few more $$. In all, the price for $20 of these is a lot less than I would be paying for wood or acrylic.


----------



## Royce Meritt (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for participating.  Mikey is correct.  Shipping was a tiny bit more than I calculated.  On paper I did lose a few cents on each lot of 20 I sent but all in all I did not REALLY lose any money.  Because I bought such a large quantity the 2 lots of 20 I kept for myself were much less expensive than I could have bought them outright so in the end I really didn't lose any money.  Thanks again.


----------

